# My Barn Layout HO



## 05Slowbalt

So I fanily have my own house and started my first large layout that I do not have to take down. The table it 11'X15' with the center cut out.


----------



## 05Slowbalt

*Table Build*

I finished the table and placed foam down. Now its on to track laying.


----------



## xrunner

That's bound to be impressive. Keep the thread updated with your progress, I love to see new pics!


----------



## 05Slowbalt

*Cork and track.*

This loop that I am doing is what I call the "city loop". It will boost a city in the center and will connect to the two main lines. The two main lines will run a circle around the complete table.


----------



## xrunner

What are you building that layout on - it's very shiny.


----------



## 05Slowbalt

xrunner said:


> What are you building that layout on - it's very shiny.


Its a different type of bored for the outside of the house. I am on a budget and couldn't buy the foam bored most people use. This stuff was only $10 a 4'X8' sheet. The shiny will be covered. But till then its annoying lol.


----------



## 05Slowbalt

*Inner outside main loop*

These are my last pictures and as far as I am right now. The buildings are not placed I just put them there for the fun of it.


----------



## Steve S

05Slowbalt said:


> Its a different type of bored for the outside of the house. I am on a budget and couldn't buy the foam bored most people use. This stuff was only $10 a 4'X8' sheet. The shiny will be covered. But till then its annoying lol.


Can you carve into it? One of the reasons for using a layer of foam is so that you can create dips in the ground. Even Kansas isn't perfectly flat. 

Are you planning a backdrop? It's better to do it now before you get everything else in place.

Steve S


----------



## optronomega

i found the foil covered foam was annoying. i used nails to temporarily hold my track in place and it would short. Ended up stripping off the foil.


----------



## Xnats

Your off to a great start and grats on the new place :thumbsup:


----------



## 05Slowbalt

Steve S said:


> Can you carve into it? One of the reasons for using a layer of foam is so that you can create dips in the ground. Even Kansas isn't perfectly flat.
> 
> Are you planning a backdrop? It's better to do it now before you get everything else in place.
> 
> Steve S


You can carve into it but I don't like the way it works so what I did was buy one 4'X8' sheet of the good foam that is nomarly used. The areas that will have a dip or lift I am going to cut out a section and place the good foam in. I know more work but sometimes you have too. Yes I will do a back drop. I am going to paint it blue sometime soon.


----------



## 05Slowbalt

optronomega said:


> i found the foil covered foam was annoying. i used nails to temporarily hold my track in place and it would short. Ended up stripping off the foil.


Its very annoying to look at but on the two completed loops I have not found any problems running and shorting out. I am using my old DC controller till I can buy my DCC controller.


----------



## 05Slowbalt

*Lay out the outer mian line*

I placed the cork and half of the track for the outer main line. I left the track loose so I can move it out of my way to make the hills. Here are some pictures along with my three engines and all my rolling stock. I know I don't have alot but I have to start somewhere.


----------



## 05Slowbalt

*Started with my hill.*

Before you look at the pictures YES I used my sawsall with a metal tip to carve my foam. And as you will see its a family time with my wife and I.


----------



## 05Slowbalt

Well now that winter is here its time to start working on this again. Not much more has been done. When summer comes I race riding lawn mowers so my hobby and time shift to that. I will get picture up soon cause there has been a good amount of work done since my last post.


----------



## 05Slowbalt

*Update*

Here a a few things that I have done since the last time I posted. And just because I can I put in a picture of my big project of the summer. I repainted my car Matte Black.


----------



## norgale

Looking great 05. Got you a lot of room there too. That's really nice to have. Gotta watch out for the wife with a sawsall though. Don't make her mad. Ha! Pete


----------



## spoil9

That hill is really coming together nicely. Can't wait to see more pictures of it as you progress further.


----------



## jaymack1

Love the Burlington Northern Coal cars and the Firefighter Car!


----------



## 05Slowbalt

*Every great builder starts over LOL*

Well I did it I wanted to change how my layout is so today I started the job of ripping everything down and out. 

The new idea for the bench work and how I want it. The layout will be 19' long by 15' wide in a horseshoe shape. With a 6' peninsula. Smallest half circle is 42". On the graft paper every two blocks is a foot:
http://i1298.photobucket.com/albums/ag56/05Slowbalt/100_1085.jpg

Here is the start to the rip out:
http://i1298.photobucket.com/albums/ag56/05Slowbalt/100_1084.jpg

More to come!


----------



## joed2323

There you go, get that tare down complete so you can actually start having some fun!

I like your idea so far, have you thought about maybe puting a wye at the peninsula area, with a industry at the end of the peninsula? Or do you want to be able to run down the peninsula like you have it drawn out??

Good to see you back at it:thumbsup: i was wondering what was happening with your layout.


----------



## sstlaure

If you're going that big you should set a minimum radius of 24" (48" minimum diameter circle) You'll then be able to reliably operate just about any engine/rolling stock you would want.

With a min 21" like you have shown, you'd probably run into derailing problems with longer passenger cars and auto-racks, etc. 

That's a fantastic amount of room to work with. Ever consider trying to have any kind of staging for trains off the layout (below the main deck.)


----------



## 05Slowbalt

sstlaure said:


> If you're going that big you should set a minimum radius of 24" (48" minimum diameter circle) You'll then be able to reliably operate just about any engine/rolling stock you would want.
> 
> With a min 21" like you have shown, you'd probably run into derailing problems with longer passenger cars and auto-racks, etc.
> 
> That's a fantastic amount of room to work with. Ever consider trying to have any kind of staging for trains off the layout (below the main deck.)


Yes I am planing on doing a staging area under the main layout. For half circles when laying the track I am going to try to get them around 60" for a 30" curves. I just ruffed it in the picture for now. I am trying to stay around 30" give or take a inch or so. Thats why I love useing flex track for everything!


----------



## 05Slowbalt

*The room is gutted*

So I finished ripping out the old layout. I took the bench work apart carefully so I can reuse it where I need to. Here are some pictures!

These four pictures are from all four corners. I still have to strip the walls of everything and clean out a few more things. 

http://i1298.photobucket.com/albums/ag56/05Slowbalt/100_1089.jpg
http://i1298.photobucket.com/albums/ag56/05Slowbalt/100_1088.jpg
http://i1298.photobucket.com/albums/ag56/05Slowbalt/100_1087.jpg
http://i1298.photobucket.com/albums/ag56/05Slowbalt/100_1086.jpg

And of course alot of the members have kids or grand kids but I won't be married till July 13, 2013. So my little helper is Ben. Everyone meet Ben:

http://i1298.photobucket.com/albums/ag56/05Slowbalt/100_1090.jpg


----------



## sstlaure

Cool dog.


----------



## 05Slowbalt

*Started Bench work*

The old layout is all ripe out and the new one is started.


----------



## joed2323

I like all the room for your new layout.

Is the corner square frame where one of the helixes will be going??

You have me excited awaiting this new layout build.

Good thing i also have a helix to build on my layout. Go big or go home as scott would say :laugh:

Its good seeing others build a helix or two in your case, since scott aka sstlaure blazed a trail and made it look so simple, for us to follow


----------



## 05Slowbalt

joed2323 said:


> I like all the room for your new layout.
> 
> Is the corner square frame where one of the helixes will be going??
> 
> You have me excited awaiting this new layout build.
> 
> Good thing i also have a helix to build on my layout. Go big or go home as scott would say :laugh:
> 
> Its good seeing others build a helix or two in your case, since scott aka sstlaure blazed a trail and made it look so simple, for us to follow


LOL yea it mite look easy but something tells me it will not be. But like you said go big or go home!. And yes the two corner square is where the Helix will be. And thanks and I glade someone is excited about my layout I think my wife is sick of hearing about it lol.


----------



## Carl

Great use of the space.....looks like your basement (we don't have those things in my part of the country).


----------



## joed2323

05Slowbalt said:


> . And thanks and I glade someone is excited about my layout I think my wife is sick of hearing about it lol.



Yeah. See, we gotta be excited for each other because we usually do not get this type of excitement from our wife. They dont say things like OH MY that new tree you made looks awesome or WOW that addition you spent all week building looks like it will be fun....:laugh:


----------



## sstlaure

I just get "the look" when I mention train stuff. I also get that look when talking about guns, hunting, etc.


----------



## 05Slowbalt

*DCC Starter Set*

Well for xmas I got my Digitrax Starter Set. I do not have any track on my layout yet (still in bench work stage). So I hooked it up on are dinning room table and gave her a try. And I love it. I only have one DCC engine that dose not have sound but I still had fun. I am hoping to get my Helix started this weekend and get the bench work framed! Here are some pictures.


----------



## mark olmstead

Kept it going .Nice pics . I like what i see so far kept us updated


----------



## Bman

Your really gonna like DCC, I love my Digitrax!!!!


----------



## HelmsRacing

I have the same digitrax. works great. also, love the gatorade spit bottle in some of the pics reminds me of my layout lol!


----------



## joed2323

Waiting for some updates, i hope you can show us some pictures very soon, we are like kids in the candy store but the store isnt open yet:laugh: 

All good things take time


----------



## 05Slowbalt

LOL I will I have started my Helix but like all projects are sometimes put aside. I had to let 3 people go at work for theft and now it has been alot of hours there instead of home. Pictures soon.


----------



## 05Slowbalt

*More Bench Work*

Well I have been working hard at both work and my hobby. Here are some pictures of where I am. The grade in the picture is 2%. Tell me what you think!


----------



## coupman35

That coming along great .Nice work.


----------



## Conductorjoe

Im one of the fortunate ones. My wife loves the hobby. Thinks its great.

Nice benchwork :thumbsup:


----------



## 05Slowbalt

Conductorjoe said:


> Im one of the fortunate ones. My wife loves the hobby. Thinks its great.
> 
> Nice benchwork :thumbsup:


Thanks. This is my first time with this type of bench work. The hardest part is trying to get the curves right on plywood and then cutting them out. I should make a post to see what others think.


----------



## Conductorjoe

05Slowbalt said:


> Thanks. This is my first time with this type of bench work. The hardest part is trying to get the curves right on plywood and then cutting them out. I should make a post to see what others think.


 With mine I just drew the centerlines out with a pencil, then measured out both sides for roadbed width. Then used a jigsaw and they came out fine.
Ive been away for a while and just got back here. If you havent seen my layout thread, take a look. Plenty of pictures of the benchwork.


----------



## 05Slowbalt

Conductorjoe said:


> With mine I just drew the centerlines out with a pencil, then measured out both sides for roadbed width. Then used a jigsaw and they came out fine.
> Ive been away for a while and just got back here. If you havent seen my layout thread, take a look. Plenty of pictures of the benchwork.


I been look through it now. I am on page 38 as we speak. I took some cardbored and drew templants and cut with the jig saw.


----------



## 05Slowbalt

*Layed out More Track Bed*

Been working hard on laying the plywood track bed. Here are some more pictures of the plywood track bed with some cork down. I also lay out my switches to show how I will get between the main lines. I will have this about 4 or 5 times in the layout, The only down fall is the Outer Main line will only have this one switch to the other main lines as the rest of the Outer Main line will be rised. Thanks for looking. Feed back welcome.


----------



## 05Slowbalt

*Forgot the Pictures*

I forgot the pictures lol.


----------



## 05Slowbalt

*Sorry It Has Been So Long!*

Well with work and a broken computer I could not really do any updates. But now that I got a new computer (Lenovo) I can do everything again. Here is a update on my layout and a new engine I got. Enjoy and like always comments and ideas are always welcome.


----------



## 05Slowbalt

*More pictures!*

Like the title says:


----------



## joed2323

Holy waaa:thumbsup:

You are shaping that layout nicely, that is going to be some awesome layout you are building. Your benchwork is looking killer

Im glad to see you back posting again, ive been wondering what was going on over on your end

Be sure to add more progress as you go along...


----------



## 05Slowbalt

*Update*

Well here are some updates. I held up on bench work just to finish another project for the "Train Room" itself. The room has these metal shelves that ran around the top of the whole room. I took down the front and back but left the sides. I didn't like the bare metal look to I am building cabinets to cover them up but where it is still useable. Here are the pictures of my little project.


----------



## 05Slowbalt

So lets see if this works.


----------



## 05Slowbalt

*Helix!*

I was able to start the Helix. Here is some pictures!








.







.







.


----------



## golfermd

Looking good. Like the helix.

Dan


----------



## joed2323

SAAAwwwweeeet:smilie_daumenpos::appl:

You are not getting much credit like you should be, but im impressed, you are doing a terrific job. Dont take your foot off the gas, you are getting making good progress.

Wow, i havent been on this website as much as i should but you are doing an amazing job, seeing your build really gets my motivation flowing for my layout. 

I need to get my butt in gear and start making progress

Sorry if you stated this earlier, i must have missed it somewhere, but how many turns are you going to be making on your helix? How high is the second level going to be or is the second level the main level and below the main level is your staging?

How tight is that radius going into the start of the helix? From the picture it looks somewhat tight, also what radius is your helix?

Also, how long did it take you to tare down your old layout? Because im pretty much doing the same but moving mine to the other side of the basement, more room on the other side, and im gonna go bigger with lower level staging and probably a second level above the main level as well. 
The bad thing is i will need to saw my layout in half in a few spots for me to slide it across the basement, and i have a feeling things will get recked since i get angry and dont have patience like i should so my layout design may change slightly My layout was built freestanding so its not attached to the walls so it shouldnt be to hard to saw in half, i may need to fire up the old chainsaw though and geterdone quickly since i like to work fast on certain things


----------



## DonR

AAARGH...

A chain saw on a model railroad....

What's the world coming to. :dunno:

Next a Jack Hammer to fasten the
track down? 


Don


----------



## 05Slowbalt

joed2323 said:


> SAAAwwwweeeet:smilie_daumenpos::appl:
> 
> You are not getting much credit like you should be, but im impressed, you are doing a terrific job. Dont take your foot off the gas, you are getting making good progress.
> 
> Wow, i havent been on this website as much as i should but you are doing an amazing job, seeing your build really gets my motivation flowing for my layout.
> 
> I need to get my butt in gear and start making progress
> 
> Sorry if you stated this earlier, i must have missed it somewhere, but how many turns are you going to be making on your helix? How high is the second level going to be or is the second level the main level and below the main level is your staging?
> 
> How tight is that radius going into the start of the helix? From the picture it looks somewhat tight, also what radius is your helix?
> 
> Also, how long did it take you to tare down your old layout? Because im pretty much doing the same but moving mine to the other side of the basement, more room on the other side, and im gonna go bigger with lower level staging and probably a second level above the main level as well.
> The bad thing is i will need to saw my layout in half in a few spots for me to slide it across the basement, and i have a feeling things will get recked since i get angry and dont have patience like i should so my layout design may change slightly My layout was built freestanding so its not attached to the walls so it shouldnt be to hard to saw in half, i may need to fire up the old chainsaw though and geterdone quickly since i like to work fast on certain things


Thanks for the words. Sorry it has been so long, I had to go out of state for training for work and just got back this week. The Helix is a little tight but that is the only room I had. It is three levels high. If the bench top is the Middle level it then drops 4" to the lower level and lifts 4.5" to the top level. The helix is in a 5' by 5' square. From the lower level to the middle runs two lines from the middle to the upper level is only one line.

To bad I don't live closer to ya. I would come over and give you a hand. Wish there were people out by me the model that I could work with or talk about trains. But if there are I have yet to find them LOL.


----------



## joed2323

05Slowbalt said:


> Thanks for the words.
> 
> To bad I don't live closer to ya. I would come over and give you a hand. Wish there were people out by me the model that I could work with or talk about trains. But if there are I have yet to find them LOL.



Yes i would take you up on that offer if you lived closer:thumbsup: Hopefully you can start making progress


----------



## 05Slowbalt

*Started other Helix*

So as the title reads I started the other Helix on the other side of the layout. I tried to take better picture for you all to see. Also I tried to make a round wall out of hard bored and it worked. So I just have to get another sheet for the top and I am going to round the connors. Please tell me what you think. Thanks

Jake
Start of the Helix







As you see the Helix goes under the table to a hiden track the connects to the other Helix







The wall







Another of the wall







The other Helix















A full view looking in from the door. You can see the custom cabinets I made for storage.







The rest of the layers of the Helix to finish them both.


----------



## joed2323

Good job Jake:smilie_daumenpos:
I see you have been making more progress, wow, you are showing us slackers up pretty good with the progress you are making... 
I was just thinking on the way home from work today that i wanted to start making progress with the ideas ive been thinking for my layout, hopefully this week for me:stroke:

That hardboard is pretty amazing stuff, you can bend it pretty sharp, and whatever cracks from can easily be fixed.

I like how you setup your lower level staging:thumbsup:


----------



## joed2323

lets go slowbalt im waiting for more pics over here:dunno:


----------



## Prospect193

Coming together nicely!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 05Slowbalt

*Update*

Alright here is another update: Hard bored all the corners also finished the round wall on the peninsula. Also all the plugs where at the table height. If you go back through the posts you will see them in some of the pictures. So what I did is move all the outlets out of the way and that is another reason for the hard bored is to cover the old opening of the old outlets. 
Next I want to finish the hard bored, put in new lighting, and painting the room. I will be laying some track this week too. Here are the pictures:

































































Please let me know what you think or ideas to do something better. This is my first real large scale layout and I sure don't know everything and would love to hear ideas or way of doing things from some of the more seasoned modeler. Thanks for looking in!

Jake


----------



## joed2323

I like what your doing

On your helix one track is ascending and the other is decending?

How wide is your helix roadbed, 6-8inches wide?


----------



## 05Slowbalt

I did the road bed 6". Well they will both function up and down. The one helix that has track I stop there because I have to put switches in for that level before moving up to the next level. The other helix only goes two levels so that doesn't need any switching.


----------



## 05Slowbalt

*First Helix Done and room painted!*

Like the title says. Here are the pictures enjoy comments always welcome.


----------



## Ranger

It's looking really good!


----------



## 05Slowbalt

Thanks Ranger.


----------



## sstlaure

Very nice....


----------



## joed2323

That's going to be a great layout to operate.
Thanks for posting the pictures


----------



## Zippy4

i really wish i could build one that large ! its looking really great !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## norgale

I sure do envy you the space you have. Looks like the second time around is going really great. The back drop looks super and you did a great job on the helix. I've never seen a helix that went from one end to the other underground. That's a good idea. Please tell Miss January I said hello. Ha! pete


----------



## joed2323

Any updates to speak of?? Ive been waiting for some more pictures:smokin:


----------



## 05Slowbalt

joed2323 said:


> Any updates to speak of?? Ive been waiting for some more pictures:smokin:


No not yet. I opened my own shop and with getting that up off the ground I haven't had time to do anything. I haven't even been on here in quite sometime. I got my wife to buy me some great things for x-mas so after x-mas I should be getting back at it!


----------



## SRV1

This is looking awesome! Great job.


----------



## 05Slowbalt

*Update!!! With lots of Pictures*

So I did some major changes to the track layout. After months of work and thinking I rip out the two helix on my layout. It was a very sad event. I change the layout track plan to a more "affordable plan". It would have been way to much money in track and switches for the first idea (maybe someday). And I was hating the year plus of not being able to run trains. I have enough track and switches to finish at least one loop on the new plan. Here are the updated pictures:








Instead of a helix I am not traveling down under the table anymore.







The track in the background is elevated at the same high around the whole layout.


----------



## 05Slowbalt

*More Pictures*








My curves that lead onto the peninsula. Smallest radius is 28" and that is on the inside.







You can see how the curve lifts and continues to lift into the round wall.







Using my DC controller to check all the wiring. I do have a DCC Digitrax.







I using my CSX two truck engine to test everything.


----------



## norgale

Better to change it now than later. Looks like your coming along fine. Atleast you now have a train running and that's more than I have at the moment. Pete


----------



## joed2323

slowbalt- good to see you chipping away at the layout.

Dont worry about a helix or two, those can always be built in time once you get things up and running.

Its a good thing still knowing that you can add on and build up or down if need be, id say thats a good option to have in model railroading verus only having said area to use.

I need to get pictures up of my layout, and the changes that ive made as well, my layout turned into a walk in style around room layout, on one side of my basement. the mainline changed since i moved my layout to the otherside of basement. Weird how things always change in time


----------



## 05Slowbalt

Thanks Norgale and Joed2323. It has been trial and error, the only thing i don't like is you do start to lose intrest in the hobby when all your doing it work work work and no train running.


----------



## joed2323

When your working all the time you should be thinking in the back of your mind how to improve what part of the layout you are working on so when you do get some free time you can tackle it and get those trains running:smilie_daumenpos: This way you dont loose interest

Granted i dont mean get distracted at work because your minds else where and cut your hand off, but i think you know what i mean

Id hate to see you give up on your layout, i think you have been going in the right direction.
I do not know what kind of free time you have in a week to devote to your layout but even if you can devote a hour here or a hour their, and have a goal before you start on what to work on, you should actually gain interest this way and spark that fire to get those wheels turning


----------



## 05Slowbalt

I am always thinking trains. I think it is a sickness at this point lol. I work from home now. I open my own repair shop from home so I have been very busy with that. Also the money is tight so I have to be careful with spending money. But I am make the best of t and plunging along.


----------



## 05Slowbalt

*Been to long*

I haven't posted a update in a while. I had some great progress but on December 28th 2014 is a day that my wife and I will never forget. The Barn that housed my Auto Repair Shop and the train room had a fire destroying everything. As now I have rebuilt my repair shop I am still left with no train room. 
I have the itch so bad to start again but even 8 months after the fire I am still having a hard time to start over. Its not just the layout but I would also have to find a place to build a room before I can even think about bench work.
What would you guys do? How or where do I start? Should I stay with HO? (Lost everything so I could go any route). Overall if you guys where in this place what would you do?


----------



## norgale

Well you have a nice new barn to run your business from so that's a good thing but before you can start a new train layout you have to have a place to put it. I'd build an addition onto the barn as big as i could afford to make it and then start planning the new railroad. Do that on paper first so you can get up a materiel list of what you need to get started and then a list of what you want for rolling stock and locos to begin with.
Main thing is don't be in a big hurry. Plan the new layout on graph paper so you can draw it in scale and then you'll have everything including the room or building in proper perspective. You can always change the plan as you go along but get something to give you a plan to start off with.


----------

